# Riding



## bunni1900 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am looking at purchasing a 39" mare for my niece to ride. She is already trained and is GORGEOUS and sweet! My question is about the rider. How much weight can a horse that big carry safely?


----------



## Minimor (Feb 7, 2011)

I would say 60 lbs., tops, and that depends on the build of the pony.

Please make sure, too, that the rider isn't just plain too big for the pony. Golly, there's nothing that I dislike more than seeing a pony being ridden by a child whose feet hang to the pony's knees, or lower! It just looks bad. It's frowned upon when it's a "Mini" but seems to be widely accepted when it's a 'pony' Honestly, I don't see the difference. If the rider's feet hang closer to the ground than to the pony's girth, the rider is too big for that pony & shouldn't be riding it.


----------



## bunni1900 (Feb 7, 2011)

What if the child weighs 50lbs but is long legged? I completely understand where you are coming from. I just want to know.


----------



## Lewella (Feb 7, 2011)

bunni1900 said:


> What if the child weighs 50lbs but is long legged? I completely understand where you are coming from. I just want to know.


A longer legged child is going to have a lot more trouble balancing comfortably on a short pony because of where their feet hang. You use your calves a lot when riding for balance and stability (as well as using them as an aid in directing the pony) and if they aren't getting good contact it can be a very uncomfortable, unbalanced ride.


----------



## bunni1900 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 12, 2011)

If your niece is already 50 pounds and pretty tall, I'd get a taller pony. That way she has something to grow into. Kids get a little attached to horses you know




It will be more comfortable for her to ride a taller pony and she will be able to be more proficient at it, too... rather than just straddling some little animal.

Remember, there is the weight of the saddle, too, that factors into what the horse can carry.

Andrea


----------



## bunni1900 (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually, my niece isn't even 2 yet....she only weighs 25lbs. I'm going to start her next year. I was asking because my nephew wants to ride.


----------

